# Solved: What is iSEEK Answer Works



## maswad

Hi what is 
iSEEK Answer Works 
is it a virus or malware 
and should i remove it and if so how 
thank you


----------



## flavallee

Do you have Quicken or TurboTax or some other program of that nature installed?

-------------------------------------------------------

Here is an article about it that you can read.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## maswad

yes both quicken and turbo tax installed on my system


----------



## flavallee

That probably explains then why it's in your computer.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## maswad

thank you very much just was not sure and want to check as always great advice thank you


----------



## flavallee

You're welcome. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

